# 11.11.11 Who's excited for Skyrim?



## Gracelizabeth96 (Aug 13, 2011)

I won't have a life when it releases. Nuff said.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

YOU BET I AM. Big The Elder Scrolls fan. I am currently trying to get into New Vegas, I am really trying to like it - but it just isn't working.

P.S. INFINITE DRAGONS!

Not ride-able, though


----------



## Gracelizabeth96 (Aug 13, 2011)

I already pre-ordered Skyrim, bro. I'm too stoked. And yeah, I never got as into the Fallout series either. I mostly played it because my brothers and a few friends really love it. Peer pressure is a *****.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I also pre ordered it I can't wait time needs to go faster


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

Halt Citizen! 

I think I may be the only gamer in the world that isn't hyped about this game. Is everyone here a fan of it's predecessor? I bought the GOTY edition for the xbox and couldn't get into it :/


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

SkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrimSkyrim

Dragons, TES, Fish and Kitty people, *drools* Some games you just know are going to drop like an atomic bomb. This one was poised over our heads before it was even announced.


----------



## Jera (Aug 14, 2011)

I loved Oblivion so I'm surprised I've never even heard about this new one until now. I hope my PC can run it :b


----------



## Gracelizabeth96 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't understand how someone couldn't like Oblivion. That's like not liking LOTR.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I can understand why. Especially visually the game was kind of repetitive. Where Morrowind had many distinctive areas and cultures to indulge yourself in. That was the main complaint for Oblivion haters, I think. I loved both to death though. Yeah Morrowind was a lot more diverse, but Oblivion had the better gameplay.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

The past few months, i have been playing a lot of Morrowind and Oblivion. I am so excited for a new adventure and ready to fight some dragons!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Oblivion was the beginning of the end for RPGs. The "dumbing down" for casual gamers trend that is rapidly ruining the genre... Dragon Age 2 is the new all-time low.

That aside, my biggest gripe was the scaling system. It rendered scouring dungeons for loot completely pointless. Why bother finding some bad-*** sword, if it means that lowly goblins now have dwarven armor etc? You could finish the game with bare fists and no leveling up... where's the incentive?

Although the graphics look amazing, I'm pretty sure this will be another "consoled", watered-down, shell of an RPG, where you're punished for leveling up and finding loot.

Morrowind was bad-***. Is it too much to ask for a modernised version of that? I'm pretty sure casual gamers would be able to cope.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> Oblivion was the beginning of the end for RPGs. The "dumbing down" for casual gamers trend that is rapidly ruining the genre... Dragon Age 2 is the new all-time low.
> 
> That aside, my biggest gripe was the scaling system. It rendered scouring dungeons for loot completely pointless. Why bother finding some bad-*** sword, if it means that lowly goblins now have dwarven armor etc? You could finish the game with bare fists and no leveling up... where's the incentive?
> 
> ...


Even though I adored Oblivion, I think this is a legitimate gripe. Fallout 3 did a better job of scaling encounters without taking away the incentive for acquiring new equipment. Basic Super Mutants and Yao Guai, for example, kept very low-level players from heading too deep into certain portions of the map early on, but still allowed for extremely non-linear gameplay. The game also liked to throw proportionately low-level enemies at you sometimes, just to make you feel more powerful; this is a good thing.

Hopefully, Bethesda has taken the lessons they learned with Fallout 3 and apply them to Skyrim.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hello there.
hi.
i saw a dragon the other day. horrible creatures.
I'M THROUGH TALKING TO YOU.


----------



## OcarinaofTimid (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be living on Mountain Dew and Maruchan ramen for a while once Skyrim is released. People complain I don't get out much now just wait 'til November comes around :teeth I CAN'T WAIT. Three months is so far ;__; 

Is anyone here going to order the Collector's Edition? I was thinking about it at first but I think I'll just go with the standard. The twelve-inch Alduin dragon statue and art book would be amazing to have but the $150 price tag is too steep for me. At least I'll get the cloth map for pre-ordering.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I have more time to play video games now, so I might be able to jump into a big RPG. I'm on the fence about being interested in Skyrim or not. Do you guys have any videos to catch my interest?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracelizabeth96 said:


> I don't understand how someone couldn't like Oblivion. That's like not liking LOTR.


I gave it a chance but the first part where you were in a cave for like one hour was a _huge_ turnoff for me. I absolutely hate dark settings like that because i find them very depressing. Then i went into a second dark dungeon and i said eff that! :no

Funny because i played and really enjoyeed Fallout 3.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwww....................

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh................. can't wait to lose my social life when it hits!


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, I am very VERY excited for Skyrim.

I had it completely paid off at Gamestop, but then good news came my way. Apparently, the morons who work there forgot to check my name off the list when I picked up Halo: Reach last year. So, I had a full $60 sitting in my account on Reach.

When I walked in to pre-order Skyrim, the guy was like "Why didn't you ever pick up Halo?" 

Uhh... I did. 

"Nope, it says clearly right here that you paid it off in full, and you haven't picked it up yet." 

No, you're not understanding what I'm saying... I went to the midnight release of Halo: Reach and I played it all night before going to class the next day.

"Obviously, you didn't, sir. It's in our system that you didn't pick it up... UNLESS... Unless you pre-ordered two copies. Did you pre-order TWO? Man, you must have been excited for that game!"

No... I didn't. I wouldn't have that kind of money, trust me.

"Well, I think you did."

Well, okay then... I'll just take that as a gift from my past self and pre-order the Skyrim CE instead.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes. I am currently at level 12 in Oblivion, and loving it.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm super excited. Already have it pre-ordered.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Super excited! Even though I will only complete about 30% of the game, I will enjoy the hell out of that 30%.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

ORly said:


> Super excited! Even though I will only complete about 30% of the game, I will enjoy the hell out of that 30%.


So are you dating anybody?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> So are you dating anybody?


Random question is random. 

Nope, Just got dumped. I am still legally married however.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

ORly said:


> Random question is random.
> 
> Nope, Just got dumped. I am still legally married however.


The question is completely relevant to the topic at hand! Think about it... a woman playing Skyrim. What is more attractive than that?

Still legally married. Man, why'd you have to complicate things? haha

No, but in all seriousness, I'm sorry to hear about the sucky situation. I hope it turns out to be a good thing in the long-run.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> The question is completely relevant to the topic at hand! Think about it... a woman playing Skyrim. What is more attractive than that?
> 
> Still legally married. Man, why'd you have to complicate things? haha
> 
> No, but in all seriousness, I'm sorry to hear about the sucky situation. I hope it turns out to be a good thing in the long-run.


Complicated is the only way I roll. :yes

So if Skyrim a plus. What does my level 77 Warrior Tank say? (Not 85... I do have a job.  )


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

ORly said:


> Complicated is the only way I roll. :yes
> 
> So if Skyrim a plus. What does my level 77 Warrior Tank say? (Not 85... I do have a job.  )


Bahahahahahahahahahaha! I... actually.... don't play that game. I tried it for a week but really just could never get into it.

But I grew up a console gamer. I just don't feel comfortable playing a complex game with a keyboard and mouse. A good example is KOTOR. I have the game on my laptop but just don't feel like playing it because I can't get the controls. haha

Pretty much the only thing I play for the computer is Minecraft. And that game gave me carpel tunnel type symptoms. haha

But you're still s*xy enough with Skyrim if that helps.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Chris2012 said:


> Bahahahahahahahahahaha! I... actually.... don't play that game. I tried it for a week but really just could never get into it.
> 
> But I grew up a console gamer. I just don't feel comfortable playing a complex game with a keyboard and mouse. A good example is KOTOR. I have the game on my laptop but just don't feel like playing it because I can't get the controls. haha
> 
> ...


XD. I'll take that.

I'm pretty much the opposite. I love me a keyboard. However, I'll be playing Skyrim on console just like I did with Oblivion and Fallout.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

360 or PS3? I don't know what kinds of other games you play on console, but if you have PSN we should play together sometime. Well... BF3 is the only multiplayer game coming out that I'll be playing anytime soon. 

I have an Xbox 360 but after going through 4 POS systems, I'm not supporting MS anymore. I never know when this Elite will go out. And they were supposed to be fixed of RROD. Nope. So I'm all PS3.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

PS3, That's my system of choice. 
I pretty much fail at all things FPS, so no BF3 for me. 


I have a 360 gamertag but I rarely ever get on that.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, well that sucks then. I don't blame you for not getting Battlefield, but I have to have it. It sucks that there's no type of party/private chat with PSN. It would be cool to talk to somebody while wondering around Skyrim.

The Xbox was my social system and the PS3 was always my solo/exclusives/Blu-ray system. But now my PS3 is really my go-to for anything.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks pretty impressive, but I could be a lot more excited...

I guess it's cause I've never played an oblivion game before, though. I'm not even sure if I'm gonna get this....

Seems kinda overhyped to me, it's just a RPG, why the hype?

Why the social life loss? Why the insta boners whenever ya watch the trailer? Don't make much sense to me...


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> It looks pretty impressive, but I could be a lot more excited...
> 
> I guess it's cause I've never played an oblivion game before, though. I'm not even sure if I'm gonna get this....
> 
> ...


Have you played any Bethesda game before? The worlds are unlike any in gaming. Whenever there's a game in which side quests define its experience, then you're talking about an amazing game. And I think Bethesda is the only studio with that quality.

You literally can have the best experience possible and not even touch the main quest. Literally.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> Seems kinda overhyped to me, it's just a RPG, why the hype?


The last two releases in the Elder Scrolls series are largely considered to be two of the best RPGs _ever_. I'm not usually a huge fan of first-person RPGs, but Bethesda does 'em right good. Generally speaking, Elder Scroll games have the following factors in their favor:

- Extensive character creation--you can design your own class, if like. Tons of playable races to choose from.

- _Huge_, non-linear world to explore that you can traverse at your leisure.

- Next to no grinding for experience points.

- Excellent visuals.

I only hope there's a minimum of bugs.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

ME ME ME ME ME ME! And I'll be 17 and have my license by then so I can go to the store and get it all by myself like a big boy :boogie



Gracelizabeth96 said:


> I won't have a life when it releases. Nuff said.


One great thing about not getting out very much - lots of time to play video games as soon as they come out. Awesome. I just hope I'll convince my parents to buy me a laptop for college soon so that I'll be able to get the game for PC. Mods = awesome.

@ Skylaishot - the instaboners should probably be clear if you've played Oblivion or Morrowind.
If you haven't, then you can probably pick up a copy, at least of Morrowind, for like $10.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> Seems kinda overhyped to me, it's just a RPG, why the hype?


I've avoided this thread for awhile now, but my God the game is hyped to death because people loved Oblivion, however I hated Oblivion (Along with 2 other extremly popular games), and although I'll play the next game, I'll be damned if I pay a penny towards it.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope my poor poor I3 4gb ram laptop can run it, on low


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the Elder Scrolls games - huge, gorgeous open-ended world, you can really get lost in it. It gets kind of lonely though - I just wish it were multiplayer. How great would it be to co-op it?


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

quietgal said:


> I love the Elder Scrolls games - huge, gorgeous open-ended world, you can really get lost in it. It gets kind of lonely though - I just wish it were multiplayer. How great would it be to co-op it?




NO! :no

:sus


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so excited for this game. I hope it's not as glitchy as fallout new vegas. That drove me crazy till they released the patches.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

artandis said:


> I'm so excited for this game. I hope it's not as glitchy as fallout new vegas. That drove me crazy till they released the patches.


I highly doubt there will be many serious glitches. Skyrim is one of the most anticipated games this generation with potential to be one of the best games of all time (imo).

Bethesda isn't playing around with this one. But if there are glitches, the good news is that they can be patched. This game is ENORMOUS. You must learn to forgive when dealing with a company that's giving you amazing content for the price.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just watched a long gameplay video, i'm officially exited. There was a song spell you do that calls a thunderstorm that shoots lightning at every enemy in the area!! :boogie


----------

